

AirBnB possibly farms craigslist for leads - Selfcommit
http://np.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/31z9rp/how_airbnb_became_a_billion_dollar_company/

======
adamnemecek
I thought that this was public knowledge. I think this article is the first
time I read about it

[http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/20111026/the-
harvard-p...](http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/20111026/the-harvard-
people-i-know-who-are-breaking-the-law-again/)

------
Selfcommit
While I don't think legality is a question here, it's a hell of a way to
generate a $1B company.

